# Am i missing anything?



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive been bulking for 3 weeks diet has been as follows:

meal 1- 6 weetabix with semi skimmed milk

supps- nutrisport 90 with cup of readybrek, slug of evoo, half milk half water.

meal 2- trimmed rump steak, shallotts, sweet potato

meal 3- chicken breast, new potato broccoli

meal 4- same as meal 3

meal 5- either chicken, fish or steak with veg

supps- nutrisport 90

before bed 150g low fat cottage cheese

snack on nuts and whole peanut butter

sometimes chicken is replaced with lean fish (cod,haddock) and steak is replaced by 2 tins of tuna with mayo (full fat!)

I try to space meals by 3 hours but sometimes it could be either 2 1/2 or 4 due to the type of work i do.

Anything to add/remove?

I starting to get sick of chicken:cursing:


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

one really good, easy meal which i use is protein pancakes:

1 cup of oats

6 egg whites

1 cup of whey

drop of milk

and cook it like pancakes

this gives you about 60g carbs

40- 50g protein

and taastes good, you can add fruit or bacon or whatever you want to it.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Op good clean diet, insure you are getting some Zinc and high B vitamins, your fat intake looks lower than I would - like try some mince, give it time and you will build so long as you do good core workouts Press, squat and deads


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Swap chicken and new potato's for 150g mince and 150g brown rice, very calorie dense!


----------



## Mauntari (Mar 14, 2011)

A protein shake would help . And you , before taking protein shake should try natural one , the banana shake . As it really increases the stamina of accepting fiber in your body .


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Cheers for the input guys. have a rep each. Im good like that!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

meal 1- 6 weetabix with semi skimmed milk

supps- nutrisport 90 with cup of readybrek, slug of evoo, half milk half water.

I'm no expert but wouldn't all that fibre and the evoo slow digestion? First thing in the morning I'd do is have a whey and wms shake to quickly hit the starving muscles followed by a large protein and carb brekkie soon after, I'd leave the fats for night time with your cottage cheese to slow absorption.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I mix my Nutrisport 90 with Nutrisport protein and carbs. Helped me gain weight and now quite a few fellas at work do it and enjoying putting on some good weight. Two scoops 90 and one scoop Pro & carbs. Both chocolate flavour so it tastes good!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Also for breakfast I have ready break and for my morning snack I have a chicken breast. 24 minutes at 210c in the oven to make sure its not to dry.

Then the next day I have it with a uncooked crumpet. Check out the protein and carbs in them bad boys.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> meal 1- 6 weetabix with semi skimmed milk
> 
> supps- nutrisport 90 with cup of readybrek, slug of evoo, half milk half water.
> 
> I'm no expert but wouldn't all that fibre and the evoo slow digestion? First thing in the morning I'd do is have a whey and wms shake to quickly hit the starving muscles followed by a large protein and carb brekkie soon after, I'd leave the fats for night time with your cottage cheese to slow absorption.


Intriguing only the other day I was reading a study where it showed WMS is poorly digested, making it a really poor choice of quick release carb, google WMS I am sure you will find it

Min 30% fat all the time if you want to build


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Swap chicken and new potato's for 150g mince and 150g brown rice, very calorie dense!


thats alot of rice


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

**Intriguing only the other day I was reading a study where it showed WMS is poorly poorly digested**

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kernowgee when as I was taking malto too full to eat post workout meal, dextrose too sweet and sickly and oats (Obviously too full to eat even a raisin) with my post shake it was near impossible to then eat my post meal as I was still too full, but with wms It seemed to be quickly and smoothly digested leaving me to eat my much anticipated post meal, so do we gots a link to this interesting study of which you speak?


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> one really good, easy meal which i use is protein pancakes:
> 
> 1 cup of oats
> 
> ...


love this recipe works a treat


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

1-Doesn't the oil destroy the protein?

2- What flavoured pancakesb are best and which are a no no assuming your whey is flavoured?


----------

